# how is this image processed



## roaddogg (Sep 24, 2011)

hello, please I want to know how this image was processed and how this colors and this effect are obtained??
http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...76491_242649242429550_1090030_305589631_n.jpg


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 24, 2011)

I would duplicate the image to another layer.  Then convert the second layer to whatever color I had in mind (in this case, yellow).  I would then lower the opacity of the original image to allow some of the yellow layer below it to show through.


----------



## KmH (Sep 24, 2011)

That can also be done using a Curves adjustment.


----------



## Overread (Sep 24, 2011)

*Thread moved to digital discussion*
Please don't post the same thread in multiple subsections


----------



## Bynx (Sep 24, 2011)

It looks like an old color print left in the sun too long. Nothing I would strive to duplicate.


----------

